# Sinamics von Siemens SMC20



## Alexlang (6 April 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe ein Problem mit einer Geberauswertung SMC20 von Siemens in Verbindung mit einem Elgo sin/cos LMSC1-000-15.0-02 bei dem der Hinweis mitgeführt wird ,daß der Mittelpegel auf 2,5 VDC abgeschlossen sein muss. Frage kennet Jemand diesen Aufbau und hat Erfahrung was man beachten muss.
Vorab schon mal Danke.


----------



## Martin L. (7 April 2010)

Hallo Alexlang,

habe schon mehrfach die Siemens Sinamics SMC20 Geberauswertungsmodule eingesetzt. Es können nur folgende Geberkonfigurationen eingesetzt werden:
SMC20:
Inkrementalgeber sin/cos 1Vpp
Absolutwertgeber  EnDat
SSI-Geber mit INkrementalsignalen sin/cos 1Vpp
Geberversorgung 5 Volt DC

Falls du eine anderen Gebertyp hast, kannst du auch den SMC 30
einsetzen.

SMC30:
Inkrementalgeber TTL/HTL
SSI-Gebre mit Inkrementalsignalen TTL/HTL
SSI-Geber ohne Inkrementalsignale

Liefert dein Geber nicht exat diese Werte, funktioniert das SMC 20 Modul nicht. Hatte auch schon mal einen Absolutwertgeber angeschlossen der
nicht EnDat kompatibel war!


----------



## Alexlang (9 April 2010)

Danke für die Information,
das Problem war unter anderem die Spannungsversorgung des Gebers die betrug nämlich 20-30VDC und das gibt die SMC20 nicht her. Manchmal ist die Ursache so klein.
Was sich ebenfals für die Regelung eines Linearmotors ungünstig auswirkte war das umstellen der Feinauflösung von der Standarteinstellung 11Bit auf 13Bit, das hatte noch mal richtig nerven gekostet.


----------

